# 1987 Alumacraft V16 DLX Rebuild



## Lost (May 24, 2017)

After wanting a boat for my entire life, I finally found a "project" boat that I could afford. The seller claimed that the floor was only getting "soft" and could still be used, but his policy of storing outside for the past couple years without a cover proved to be too much for what was left. Thankfully I found this forum while reading about how to fix it, and decided to actually start a thread to document my progress with the project.


----------



## Lost (May 24, 2017)

Shortly after getting it home, I began the process of cleaning everything out and removing all the old wood & carpeting. Had to take measurements of everything as the floor pieces were held together by only the carpet.


----------



## Lost (May 24, 2017)

After getting the floor pieces up, I began the process of removing the nasty water-and-who-knows-what-else logged foam.


----------



## Lost (May 24, 2017)

As I read more in these forums, I began to get concerned about the transom. Upon further investigation, I decided that I needed to pull that too. Good thing I did, as the lower corners literally fell off as I picked it up to make a template.


----------



## Lost (May 24, 2017)

Next steps are to scrub out the rest of the boat, check for leaks, seal with gluvit since the floor is out, rivet in some additional aluminum framing to increase floor support (I'm a big guy and wanted some extra support for the 1/2" floor), get marine plywood and start cutting new pieces for the floor/sides/transom, seal the pieces, get carpeting on the pieces, and re-install everything. Turning out to be a lot more effort than I initially had thought it would be, but at least I will know the boat inside-and-out and it should last another 30+ years.

I'll also be running new wires for the lights and adding a fuse block and switch panel for any accessories that I want to add.


----------



## DaleH (May 24, 2017)

Lost said:


> Next steps ... seal with Gluvit since the floor is out ...


IMHO West Systems G-Flex 650 is the better choice on any areas subject to stress ... as it is flexible. One key area is that area 1/3rd back from the bow, as that's where a boat typically hits the waves. I've seen a TON of boats in my life with stress and/or fatigue cracks localized in this area.

See: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40954


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 24, 2017)

Great job so far! You'll be so much happier knowing that you took it bare bones and fixed everything, especially that transom!


----------



## Lost (May 25, 2017)

Well, after doing some cleaning and filling it with water, I have discovered that the supposedly not-leaky boat has leaks! So now I get to seal. DaleH, I'll look into G-flex, but I think I will start with the Gluvit since I already have it on hand.


----------



## 1986Landau (May 27, 2017)

Congrats on the boat! I have the same thing minus the fact that the previous owner removed a bunch of the original equipment etc. I can't wait to see where you go with this! Mine is going to be a very open floor plan with lots of pedestals for the kids, myself and maybe my dad on occasion. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lost (Jun 8, 2017)

The work continues. Boat is sealed with no leaks and I started adding in my extra supports. Manual riveter decided to stop working after 6 rivets so that's going back to amazon and I've already replaced it with a pneumatic one. Should have done this initially, as it makes riveting a breeze.


----------



## water bouy (Jun 8, 2017)

That's gonna be a nice boat. It appears it only had one stringer in the middle to support the floor? Seems like they usually have two.


----------



## Lost (Jun 8, 2017)

It just has the one. The original floor rested on the stringers at the edges and on the single center support.


----------



## DuraCraft (Jun 9, 2017)

Looking good, lost. I like to see them taken all the way down to nothing left but boat, real boat. All that wood and foam mess out, then you can do it right. Like they say, I think it's got good bones.


----------



## Lost (Jun 12, 2017)

Flooring supports are in and I'm finally starting to cut the new decking pieces. Floors are 1/2" while all the compartment lids/tops will be 3/4" (just copying what it was originally). I've also ordered some hatches that I can install to gain more storage space, which will allow me to utilize the side chambers of the front bench for storage, leaving the center for the dual battery setup I want to have for the bow trolling motor.


----------



## Lost (Jun 13, 2017)

One more piece to cut for the floor and then I can start on all the hatch/trim pieces.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 13, 2017)

Will you be putting pink foam boards under that floor support? Lots of volume down there you could make use of as emergency flotation.


----------



## Lost (Jun 13, 2017)

That's part of my continuously ongoing debate with myself. At first I was leaning towards not having anything, but now I'm leaning the other way again. At least I have a little while before a decision is necessary, since I still have to finish cutting and sealing all the wood and applying vinyl.


----------



## Lost (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm almost finished with cutting wood, just have to cut the inserts for my additional hatches and finish cutting the transom. Tried to dry fit the transom last night and it kept binding on something, so I'll have to do some sanding to make it slip in. Otherwise I just need to sand the edges of the new pieces and I can start sealing everything.

My plan for the black loom tubing is to run the wire for the bow mount trolling motor under the floor and up into the center compartment of the bench seat. This will keep it out of the way for the dogs and should give the bow a clean look.


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2017)

Wood is sealed, foam is in, vinyl has been rough cut and will be getting glued tonight. Transom is also in place, but I still need to pick up some extra washers before I finish bolting it in.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking good. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost (Jul 7, 2017)

Vinyl is finished and drying, have a few other things to work on tonight with the transom and trailer before I start installing all of the internal pieces. Putting on a new winch, new tires, and some composite guide bunks to replace the rotting wood ones, and will hopefully get all of the through-hulls installed and sealed along with bolting in the transom. Hopefully it all goes smoothly, I'd really like to take it out and try it this weekend.


----------



## Lost (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, I didn't finish it like I was hoping, but I know that I will be done this week. Got the floor in, all the metal pieces are riveted/screwed back in, the front bench is completely finished, seats are back in, new tires are on the trailer, and transom is essentially good to go. All that's left is finishing securing the bow plate, the wood pieces on top of the storage compartments, the splashwell drains, crimping/heat shrinking some electrical connectors, and mounting the trolling motor. Decided I'll be riveting everything due to screws snapping off on me, which is a contributing factor in the delay.


----------



## Lost (Jul 12, 2017)

Was finally able to take it out for the first time last night, and it seemed to run pretty well! I still have some little things to finish on it (waiting for the battery's to arrive, need to cut bows for a cover, get the trolling motor wired with the right plug, etc) but all that should be finished by the weekend. I was also pleasantly surprised with how easy it loaded back on the trailer, although I need to practice launching/landing without getting in the water.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 12, 2017)

Job well done [emoji106] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost (Jul 18, 2017)

Fishing weekend was a success!


----------

